

Brebis 0.9, the fully automated backup checker, released - carlchenet
http://carlchenet.com/2013/12/26/x-mas-present-brebis-0-9-the-fully-automated-backup-checker-released/

======
fgallaire
What a good news ! Automated backup check made simple. The Python code is
clean and fully tested, good job dude !

~~~
carlchenet
Thanks, we are really careful about developing a strong code with a good
cover. We use coverage, a really nice tool. And our stack includes buildbot
and pylint too.

